# neues netzteil, kauf beratung



## ouchy (16. März 2006)

tjo,
mein derzeitiges netzteil ist leicht kaputt, lüfter. und pc fängt anzu crashen wenns zu heiss wird
aber glaube auch das seine leistung zu wenig ist (480 watt noname nicht combined). jedenfalls bin ich dabei nach einem neuen ausschau zu halten, was auch fuer spätere pcs noch zu benutzen ist (pci express) 5.hdd?!

an hardware hab ich atm drin
cpu: 3.2 ghz intel
gpu: radeon x800 pro agp
1 ide hdd
3 sata hdds
2 dvd laufwerke, (nur eins angeschlossen, zuwenig stromstecker:F)
5 gehäuse lüfter mit lüfter steuerung

als netzteil das mir als erstes ins auge fiel ist das Tagan TG580-U22 2force 580 Watt (240 Watt Combined, 2x PCIe, 1x AGP)
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=TN5G06&#tecData

oder hat jmd andere gute netzteile zu denen er raten kann, welche eine gute wärme abfuhr bieten und sicher laufen, stromspar funktionen sind heutzutage auch immergut


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (16. März 2006)

Also mit 450W solltest du da auch schon gut hinkommen.

Mit Tagan, Enermax, etc. kannste eigentlich wenig falsch machen.
Selbst SLI Systeme mit 2 Opteron CPUs tun sich schwer daran den Wirkungsgrad von 550W Netzteilen auszureizen. Pentium frisst natürlich ohne Ende Strom, aber ich denke, dass 450 wirklich reichen sollten.


----------



## nickname (16. März 2006)

Also ich bin mit sehr ähnlicher Combi mit nem BeQuiet (http://www.be-quiet.de/) Blackline 470 superzufrieden (wirklich kaum zu hören), 450er reicht aber auch, hatte ich zuerst, musste getauscht werden (kann ja mal vorkommen  ), da dann das 450 nicht mehr da war bekam ich halt ein 470er.


Gruß 
nickname


----------



## ElFunghi (17. März 2006)

Hi,
Kann auch Enermax nur wärmstens Empfehlen.
Hab selber eins, und war nach einer Stromschwankung auf einer LAN einer von 2 Leuten deren Rechner noch lief 
Und was glaubst du was für ein Netzteil der andere hatte? RICHTIG..Enermax!
Naja aber auch sonst sehr Qualitativ hochwertige Dinger, leider etwas teurer aber dafür bekommt man wenigstens was.

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (17. März 2006)

Um es noch zu erwähnen:
Habe auch selber ein Enermax und wie es aussieht wird es mindestens 7-9 Jahre bei mir 
laufen. Es hat schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber läuft noch top, sogar der Lüfter ist noch in 
Ordnung . Hab im Dezember aufgerüstet und es tut immer noch. Mit 350W nicht 
überdimensioniert.

Da momentan auch alle auf den Stromsparzug aufspringen (Cool'n'Quiet, der neue Intel 
DuoCore), werden wir glaube ich auch nicht erleben, dass normale Spiele oder Desktop PCs 
JEMALS 550W brauchen werden.
Ein gutes Netzteil ist also eine gute Investition 

Bei mir sinds schon 5 Jahre für damals 60DM. Das ist ein sehr gutes 
Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, was sich täglich verbessert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. März 2006)

Ich hatte zuvor auch ein Enermax und war sehr zufrieden damit. Hab es auch nur ausgebaut weil ich mehr Power brauchte um die ganze Hardware vernuenftig zu betreiben. Jetzt hab ich ein Thermaltake drin und auch mit diesem bin ich vollkommen gluecklich.


----------



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen, ich würde ein BeQuiet Netzteil empfehlen nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Aber Enermax ist auch nicht schlecht *g*. Ich würde sagen Qual der Wahl...


MFG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

nex_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen, ich würde ein BeQuiet Netzteil empfehlen nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Aber Enermax ist auch nicht schlecht *g*. Ich würde sagen Qual der Wahl...
> 
> 
> MFG


Also ich persoenlich hab meinen Rechner ja lieber kuehl als leise, da kann der sich meinetwegen auch wie eine startende F-16 anhoeren.


----------



## nickname (18. März 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich persoenlich hab meinen Rechner ja lieber kuehl als leise, da kann der sich meinetwegen auch wie eine startende F-16 anhoeren.


Kommt wohl auch darauf an was man damit macht, nur gamen klar, dann übertönt meist der Spielsound alles andere.
Ich persönlich hatte schon 'nen Hörsturz, da verzichte ich gerne auf jedes zusätzliche Geräusch, zumal ich am PC auch oft arbeite und er darüberhinaus noch im Wohnzimmer steht.
Ich hab extra das Bequiet gewählt inkl. Graka HIS Ice-Q, da hört man fast nix nur den zusätzlichen kugelgelagerten Enermaxlüfter, aber hier wird alles über Software geregelt, so dass auch der meist nur untertourig fahren muss.
Mir kommt kein lauter PC ins Haus  


Gruß
nickname


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Ich zock auch gelegentlich nur mal, die meiste Zeit am Rechner geht auch bei mir fuer irgendwelche Arbeit drauf. Bei mir kommt aber auch noch etwas das Klima hinzu, denn wenn ich hier bei 35 Grad Aussentemperatur mal was zocken oder den Rechner anderweitig stressen will (kompilieren von Software, 3D-Rendering, etc.) find ich das schon ganz angenehm wenn der Rechner auch dabei nicht ueber 57 Grad hinausgeht.
Es gibt hinreichend andere Wege einen Rechner zu fordern als nur zu zocken, auch wenn Gaming wohl den Rechner rundum am meisten fordert.

Ach ja, und auch mein Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer.


----------

